# Thompson Contender Holster



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

A guy my dad has been hunting with awhile had a stroke about 2 years ago and have limited of his right arm so he has gotten a Thompson Contender pistol that he have been shooting and wants to use it for hunting this year. But now he asked me to fine him a left handed shoulder holster. The pistol has a 18" barrel with a scope. I have seen that were right handed but can't seem to find one that is left handed.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Only 2 companies I recommend for nice Leather holsters. They are awesome products and you keep business in Texas.

1. Kirk Patrick Leather - http://www.kirkpatrickleather.com/

2. El Paso Saddlery - http://www.epsaddlery.com/

Kirk Patrick will send out stuff quicker. El Paso is all custom and it took me a month to get my Inner Waste Band CCL holster.

EDIT: I just realized you said it was an 18" barrel. not sure if they make anything to accommodate that.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am all about leather holsters for handguns. But for what he has I think some kind of padded nylon might be better.

Maybe something like this:
http://www.theconsumerlink.com/UNCLEMIKES/detail/TCL+UM06+3+R/100
http://www.uncle-mikes.com/products/sidekick_bandolier_holsters.html


----------



## Ling-King (Aug 24, 2005)

When I first started shooting my Thompson several years ago i also looked for a holster in left handed that was reasonably priced, there is only a few companies that do make them. But instead i had it drilled and but a sling on it, not only is it easy to carry but also can be used for stabilizing your pistol around your arm if an adequate rest is not available.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I own one of these for my Encore, it the Bandito rig

http://www.pistolpackaging.com/


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Vet,
That might be just the thing.


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

Michael, I may still have my left handed holster that was made for my scoped Contender. The barrel was a 10", but it should still work. I don't have the pistol anymore, but if I can find the holster, you can have it. I'll look for it tonight.


----------

